
VP trees: A data structure for finding stuff fast (2011) - espeed
http://stevehanov.ca/blog/index.php?id=130
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3304685](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3304685).

